# todo está en estertor



## rodriguez_rm

No es que uno pretenda que literatura y vida son fenómenos separados: es que, precisamente por hallarse tan unidas, lo que uno le pide a la vida es que sepa ser literaria, y a la literatura que sepa ser vital. En esa imbricación Bolaño era un maestro. Nada consta en sus textos como dato, *todo está en estertor

*Estertor dovrebbe essere un rantolo di morte o qualcosa di simile;

L'espressione  *todo está en estertor    *è un modo di dire* ?


grazie 
*


----------



## chlapec

Mai sentito. Anche figurativamente è difficile da trovare un senso chiaro.


----------



## gatogab

> todo está en estertor


_En agonía_. Pero tampoco sé qué sentido puede tener en la conclusión del párrafo que nos envías.
Saludos.

Quizá esto no te ayude mucho, pero *aquí* esta hebra es muy simpática.


----------



## 0scar

Tendría que haber dicho _todo queda implicito_


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> Tendría que haber dicho _todo queda implicito_


¿O sea?


----------



## rodriguez_rm

*L*o escribio   Andrés Neuman escritor argentino

*T*oda la frase

*x---x* Esa pulsión vital suele faltar en los autores metaliterarios. No es que uno pretenda que literatura y vida son fenómenos separados: es que, precisamente por hallarse tan unidas, lo que uno le pide a la vida es que sepa ser literaria, y a la literatura que sepa ser vital. En esa imbricación Bolaño era un maestro. Nada consta en sus textos como dato, todo está en estertor.


----------



## 0scar

rodriguez_rm said:


> l. Su escritura tiene una cualidad profundamente agónica...todo está en estertor.



Ah, ahora sí, ya que es una  escritura agónica no hay problema  en entender porque está en _estertor (rantolo/stertore)_...pero ¿qué carancho significa  _escritura  agónica_?


----------



## rodriguez_rm

si pero que quiere decir todo está en estertor ?


----------



## 0scar

Significa que la escritura está en agonía. 

Yo traduciría todo literalmente.


----------



## chlapec

Voy a divagar:
"Nada está en sus textos como dato, todo está en estertor".
Lo primero que pensé es que la primera parte de la frase se refería a que en sustextos no se hacía ninguna alusión al vínculo entre vida y literatura, pero ahora lo interpreto de un modo muy diferente. En sus textos no hay nada que constituya "un simple dato", es decir, una simple alusión fría a la realidad a través de un mensaje "muerto". Todo su texto "está en estertor", es decir, la realidad a punto de morir y transformarse en "literatura muerta". En fin, divagaciones.


----------



## rodriguez_rm

come si dice quando uno ha il respiro da moribondo?

hai ragione ma io direi 
tutto e' un rantolo di agonia
http://diccionario-analogico.sensagent.com/MA22793/ML-es-it/(lasciarci le cuoia; rimetterci le cuoia; tirare le cuoia; morire; perire; ammazzarsi; andare; dipartirsi; finire; mancare; schiantare; spegnersi; decedere; trapassare; rendere l'anima a Dio; spirare; estinguersi; crepare; passare a miglior vita), (essere agli estremi; agonizzare; essere in agonia; vedere la morte di vicino; essere in fine di vita; essere in punto di morte; entrare in agonia)


----------



## Angel.Aura

rodriguez_rm said:


> *C*ome si dice quando uno ha il respiro da moribondo?


Che rantola, che esala, che agonizza, che boccheggia.


----------



## chlapec

E questa?: "Tutto si trova sull'articolo della morte"


----------



## Neuromante

Agonía y estertor no es lo mismo: La agonía es un sufrimiento extremo -Que se puede aplicar a "estarse muriendo justo ahora mientras escribo"- y el estertor es el momento mismo en que uno se muere, ambos pueden existir independientemente del otro.


Visto lo mal que me está cayendo el tal Bolaños yo encuentro mucho sentido en que su obra esté en estertor.

Naaaah, tonterías. Lo que el autor *se niega a escribir en un español comprensible *es que "*toda su obra es un grito de muerte*" Así de pedestre.
La mayoría de las cosas que pones de este autor son en realidad una manías en forzar la gramática y la lengua coloquial más allá de lo que sería sensato.


----------



## ursu-lab

No, _in articulo mortis_ (in italiano lo usiamo direttamente in latino) qui non si può usare perché è un'espressione che ricorda soprattutto la giurisprudenza, per es. sposarsi in articulo mortis. 
"... è tutto rantolante"?


----------



## rodriguez_rm

Neuromante said:


> Agonía y estertor no es lo mismo: La agonía es un sufrimiento extremo -Que se puede aplicar a "estarse muriendo justo ahora mientras escribo"- y el estertor es el momento mismo en que uno se muere, ambos pueden existir independientemente del otro.
> 
> 
> Visto lo mal que me está cayendo el tal Bolaños yo encuentro mucho sentido en que su obra esté en estertor.
> 
> Naaaah, tonterías. Lo que el autor *se niega a escribir en un español comprensible *es que "*toda su obra es un grito de muerte*" Así de pedestre.
> La mayoría de las cosas que pones de este autor son en realidad una manías en forzar la gramática y la lengua coloquial más allá de lo que sería sensato.


Tenes la dicha de ser de habla espanola y de poder leer algunas de sus novelas (de Neuman) 
*Hazlo!!!* antes de quejarte


----------

